# Headset measurement and headset



## MGS9500 (Aug 19, 2004)

I appologize if this has been asked before but I can't find the answer in the search engine.

Is the headtube measurement noted on the Giant site give the length without the integrated FSA headset??

If not, how much additional length does the headset give to the total length of the head tube?

I ask this because the previous size Giant frames have never fit me well and the new frame in the M/L size lists a head tube that is 160mm. I ideally use a headtube that is 165-170 with the headset. 

For a point of reference, the M size lists the headtube at 145 and the L at 175.

A thanks to the people who measure the headtube with the headset and let me know the true length. 

Thanks 

Thanks


----------



## JIMMYMAC (Jul 9, 2004)

My frame is a medium and measures approx. 150mm with the headset. hope this helps you!!!


----------

